# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Robocular 3D Scanner Forum >  Robocular Vs. Digitizer

## TeddyYan

How does the Robocular compare to the MakerBot Digitizer?  Is it compariable?

----------


## aatallah

The Digitizer is very low resolution, uses red laser (even lower resolution) and is affected by ambient light. The Robocular one (from the point clouds they uploaded on their campaign site) is very high resolution, and uses its own white light to get accurate color representation. Plus the Digitizer is WAY overpriced, every 3D scanner on kickstarter does better for less...

I'm a backer, and did a lot of research before backing, I can't wait to get my Robocular!!!

----------


## robocular

Hi Teddy,

Thanks for asking. We'll post a competitor comparison shortly on the Kickstarter page, but to answer your questions generically let me instead compare to a typical competitor:

1- *Price difference*: as of this writing we're in the 499$ - 799$ range based on which model you pick which is about half or less than that of the leading competitor.
2- *Color*: We support full color and full texture, which the leading competitor doesn't
3- *Speed*: you can do a full scan in as little as 1 minute with the Robocular, which is an order of magnitude faster than other competitors.
4- *Quality*: We use a 5MP camera and green lasers, as well as 4,000 steps/revolution. Compare this to other competitors' 1.2MP-2MP, red lasers, and 800 steps/revolution. We've actually put up some models for viewing on our KS page so you can see the level of detail.
5- *Enclosure*: ours is enclosed, so you won't get lasers shining outside of the enclosure nor do you need to adjust your room lighting.
6- *Flexibility* (standard version): our lasers are movable and the camera is too, for more degrees of freedom. If you look at our v0.3 at the bottom of our kickstarter page you'll find the model resembles that of our competitors but we've added about a year of refinements on it to make it better.

Please feel free to post here if you have more questions.

Best
Robocular LLC Team

----------

